# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Топ-10 молодильных напитков современности

## Irina

*Топ-10 молодильных напитков современности*

*Что пить, чтобы не стареть и не болеть. Свежевыжатые соки, морсы, травяные чаи и кефир - лучшие источники молодости и красоты*

Не секрет, что тело человека на 70 % состоит из жидкости, а правильный водно-солевой обмен в организме - половина успеха на пути к здоровью, красоте и молодости. Поэтому, перефразируя известное выражение, умозаключим: «Ты - то, что ты пьешь».

Ученые выдали миру список «напитков молодости». В большинстве своем это жидкости, богатые антиоксидантами - веществами, способными предотвратить разрушающее действие свободных радикалов на клетки, и тем самым замедлить процесс их старения. Антиоксидантами в первую очередь богаты свежие фрукты и ягоды, а также свежеприготовленные из них соки и морсы. Распознать насыщенные антиоксидантами дары природы проще всего по кислому, кисло-сладкому или терпкому вкусу. Их в больших количествах содержат: черника, виноград, клюква, рябина, смородина, гранаты.

Но не только кислятина способна на чудеса. Свежевыжатые овощные соки – также источник молодости, благодаря витаминам и биологически активным веществам: клетчатке, пектину, органическим кислотам, эфирным маслам. В современной медицине есть даже лечебное направление - сокотерапия.

Кроме того, никуда не делись травяные отвары, настои и чаи. Они также несут молодость и силу нашим телам. Затесался в список чудо-напитков и всегда актуальный кефир, сжигающий жир и помогающий не протянуть ноги на диете.

Напомним, что пить все омолаживающие напитки лучше за час-два до или через полчаса после приема пищи. Так все содержащиеся в них вещества лучше усваиваются организмом и приносят больше пользы.
Итак, топ-10 молодильных напитков современности:

*1. Гранатовый сок*

Гранатовый сок – лучшее общеукрепляющее средство.Помимо живительных антиоксидантов плод граната полон кальцием, фосфором, магнием, железом и калием. Крайне полезен для суставов, кожи, волос и ногтей. Незаменим для сердечнососудистой, кровеносной и нервной систем.

Гранатовый сок – лучшее общеукрепляющее средство, особенно после перенесенных инфекционных заболеваний или операций.

*2. Яблочный сок*

Хорошо работает при атеросклерозе, болезнях печени, мочевого пузыря и почек. Улучшает работу кишечника, выводит отходы обмена веществ, свободные радикалы и токсины из организма. Хорошо восстанавливает силы после физических нагрузок. Лучше всего пить свежевыжатый или как минимум не осветленный сок без сахара.

*3. Апельсиновый сок*

«Яблоки бессмертия» - так называли золотые плоды апельсинового дерева в XV веке. Именно тогда крестоносцы завезли апельсины и мандарины из Палестины. Средневековые медики прославляли целебные свойства этих фруктов и рекомендовали их сок при болезнях почек и мочевого пузыря, расстройствах желудка и кишечника, уверяя, что сок этих «яблок бессмертия» предохраняет людей и от болезней, и от старости. Апельсиновый сок стимулирует обмен веществ и способствует сжиганию жиров.

*4. Зеленый чай*

Желательно каждую трапезу с «тяжелыми» блюдами завершать «зеленым чаепитием».Этот напиток приносит организму много пользы, улучшает процессы метаболизма, выводит вышеупомянутые свободные радикалы. С каждой чашкой зеленого чая организм теряет 70-80 калорий без всяких усилий с вашей стороны. Замените ежедневный кофе на чашечку зеленого чая, даже пусть таких чашечек будет 3-5 в день. Желательно каждую трапезу с «тяжелыми» блюдами завершать чаепитием, чтобы нейтрализовать жиры, попавшие в организм.
5. Сухое красное вино

Вино не только содержит комплекс ценных веществ, благотворно действующих на сосуды, но и замедляет процесс переваривания белка, придавая чувство сытости. Поэтому стаканчик вина способствует стройности. Отдавайте предпочтение сухому (несладкому) красному вину и не увлекайтесь - мера хороша во всем.

Существует даже так называемая «винная» диета, которая обещает минус 5 кг за 5 дней. Но это слишком экстремальный способ сбрасывать вес. Лучше берите пример с французов: плотную трапезу они запивают бокалом вина, и среди этой нации еще поискать толстяков!

*6. Лимонный сок*

Просто так лимонный сок не попьешь - уши в трубочку свернутся от кислятины.Первое упоминание о целебных свойствах лимона встречается еще в старинных восточных рукописях. Сок ярко-желтых плодов назначали при легочных заболеваний, для заживления ран, а также как средство от отравлений. Авиценна считал лимон лучшим средством при болезнях сердца, желтухе, прописывал при беременности. Лимон с успехом применяли во время эпидемий, для лечения ревматизма, гангрены, лихорадки.

Просто так лимонный сок не попьешь - уши в трубочку свернутся от кислятины. Предлагаем вам парочку нехитрых рецептов из золотистого цитрусового:

Лимонный морс. На 1 л воды — 1–2 лимона, 0,5 стакана сахара. В воду всыпать сахар, добавить нарезанную тонкой соломкой лимонную цедру, довести до кипения и охладить. Добавить лимонный сок и хорошо перемешать. При подаче в стакан можно положить кусочек льда.

Лимонный напиток с медом. На 1 л воды — 1 лимон, 4 ст. ложки меда. В воду добавить нарезанную тонкой соломкой лимонную цедру, довести до кипения, затем охладить до комнатной температуры и процедить. Добавить мед, лимонный сок, размешать и поставить на холод. При подаче положить в стакан тонкий ломтик лимона и кусочек льда.

*7. Морковный сок*

Самый популярный овощной сок в России. В нем много витаминов: А, В, С, D, Е, К. Этот продукт улучшает аппетит и пищеварение (полезен при язве), укрепляет зубы, повышает иммунитет, благотворно действует на состояние кожи и зрение. Но пить его слишком много не стоит – морковь богата жирорастворимым витамином А, избыток которого может привести к гипервитаминозу и болезни печени.

*8. Чай каркаде*

Самый полезный «нечайный чай».Красный напиток из цветков гибискуса - самый полезный «нечайный чай». Содержащиеся в нем вещества улучшают метаболизм и помогают очищать организм от ненужных продуктов обмена. Кстати, помимо самого напитка полезно съедать «заварку». В лепесточках и листьях гибискуса содержатся вещества, которые выводят токсины.

*9. Травяные отвары*

Лекарственные травы способны помочь помолодеть и похудеть, а также восполняют недостаток в организме некоторых важных микроэлементов. По принципу действия все «жиросжигающие» травы можно поделить на несколько групп: снижают аппетит (льняное семя, кукурузные рыльца, корень алтея и дягиля), нормализуют пищеварение (петрушка, укроп, анис, фенхель), улучшают обмен веществ (крапива, мать-и-мачеха, березовые листья), выводят излишек жидкости из организма (полевой хвощ, птичий горец, листья брусники, корни лопуха и одуванчика, бессмертник, пижма, барбарис), оказывают слабительный эффект (ромашка, тысячелистник, крушина, тмин, анис), являются источником полезных веществ ( черная смородина, рябина, малина, брусника, шиповник, листья крапивы).

*10. Кефир*

О кефирной диете не слышал только. Учеными доказано, что благодаря молочным продуктам и содержащемуся в них кальцию в организме увеличивается выработка кальцитриолового гормона, который сжигает жир. Кефир можно использовать 1-2 раза в месяц в качестве разгрузочного продукта: в течение дня выпить 1-1,5 л напитка и больше ничего. А можно ввести кефир в свое ежедневное меню. Например, на ланч или полдник съедайте кефир, смешанный с мелко нарезанными огурцами и зеленью.

----------

